# Ken McKnight



## Jade Tigress (Sep 15, 2007)

Ken was a student at my Kung Fu school. He was a longtime friend and disciple of my instructor. He passed away Sept. 6, at age 47, after being diagnosed with cancerous brain tumors 6 months ago. He leaves behind a 19-year-old son and elderly mother. He is missed.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 15, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Ken was a student at my Kung Fu school. He was a longtime friend and disciple of my instructor. He passed away Sept. 6, at age 47, after being diagnosed with cancerous brain tumors 6 months ago. He leaves behind a 19-year-old son and elderly mother. He is missed.


 
.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 15, 2007)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 15, 2007)

.


----------



## bydand (Sep 15, 2007)

:asian:.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 15, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Sep 15, 2007)

.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2007)

.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 15, 2007)

.


----------



## HG1 (Sep 15, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Yeti (Sep 17, 2007)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 17, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 19, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 19, 2007)

It is ever a sad thing when someone who has done something in their life passes on; it seems unfair somehow, especially to those loved ones they leave behind :rei:.


----------

